# Why are you giving it to me? I don't want it...here - YOU TAKE IT!!!!



## HarmonKard (Nov 28, 2022)

LOL


----------



## robcs (Nov 28, 2022)

I love the little bucket chain they get going within the violin section!


----------



## Xabierus Music (Nov 28, 2022)

The show must go on xD


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Nov 29, 2022)

That's Ray Chen and his Strad. I think he gives the 2nd violinist a spare string and entrusts her to replace the broken one. Nicely handled with good humour from Chen.


----------



## TimCox (Nov 30, 2022)

You know you're a homer when you know the symphony because you recognize the players before the hall, love the Seattle Symphony


----------



## Gerbil (Nov 30, 2022)

I saw that happen to Vengerov at the Barbican years ago. Leader offered up his violin.


----------

